# Planted fishbowl



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

haha....

Somebody call Gareth a doctor.... he is infected with plant beyond control ! :wink: 

I just saw the koolest little setup at the LFS... Its a little square acrylic tank and I think it holds about 2 quarts with a HOB filter and a clamp on light ! I gotta have one ! Now Thats Nano ! :shock:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ha!

I just ordered 30 more plants for the 135 gallon tank (preparation for the CO2) too... heh


----------



## Glud (Nov 26, 2002)

This is just me, but i wouldnt put a betta in there. I just hate to see bettas in such small tanks(bowls). I would put in a killi or two, and 2 shrimps.

Buck, yeah nanos are soo cool. I also saw a small tank at my lfs, it holds about 8 liter. Soo cool. It was lit by a small halogen lamp, no filter, but no fish. Wanna try it myself!!! I think i got some spare glass down in the basement.... :lol:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well, I got the betta. But, I did purchase a wide bowl instead of a taller one. This gives the betta lots of room to swim and explore, and there is a large ammount of surface area (8 inches across).

I planted using Java Ferns and a few small crypts. So far the fish is very happy, so much so that he has created a bubble nest this morning!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I love the nano tank on my desk at work. Whenever I'll get really stressed from work, I just lean back in my chair and watch my guppies swim around my 2.5g tank. They're not exactly relaxing, though! They are constantly chasing each other around and I can't seem to keep more than one male in that small tank without them beating each other to death.
I might dump them in my pond this spring and try a betta in this tank.

I grow crypts and Hygro polysperma in it with just a 13w swing arm pendant kinda light.


----------



## cerealkllr4 (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Guys

Just found this forum and can't wait to see it develop. I'm extremely interested in Nano/Pico setups and there's some cool stuff getting thrown around here. 

I've noticed that Amano (?!?) Shrimp are mentioned regularly - does anyone know if they're available in Australia? These little fellas could inspire some very interesting DIY acrylic mini tanks!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is the bowl, so far its doing well, you can see the tannin has stained the water a little, but the betta seems to be very happy. I have a bubblenest waiting for me every morning, but I have to disrupt it to change his water.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

GDominy, I think you will be suprised how long that system will run on ambient light. The tannin effect from the driftwood is also nice, and I would still drip in a few drops of Fe fertilizer each week. That is a good nitrogen balance for the system (one fish)---isnt it nice to be able to house a tiny ecosystem in a place where you can't have a full-size setup? Go nano planters---


----------



## cerealkllr4 (Mar 27, 2003)

How's the bowl going?

I personally don't have too much of a problem with a betta in a bowl - provided they have the right furniture. Of all the bettas i have kept, i can't help but kick myself for not setting my earlier attemts up like this method. The fish are always happier healthier and more vibrant.

This is beter than the conditions they endure in most LFS's and their native country(where they are raised in small alcohol bottles - crammed into a tiny room).


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

I keep trying to have my friend put a plant (I offered to give him a free anubias- he had no idea it was worth up to $10!) in his betta bowl, but he says if he does the fish will die! He is closed-minded anyway... So it is great seeing SOMEONE put plants in a bowl! Great job!

-Tim


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

I agree about the bettas being well-cared for in the proper setup anything that has light and plants would be healthier than an alcohol [email protected]!--the thick leaves of anubias make them great nano plants. Very slow growing and very forgiving of water parameters. Id take a free one


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well so far so good, the bowl is doing well. I am having some difficulty controlling a minor algae bloom that started after I had a few sick days and could not change his water. One of my coworkers was very nice and turned on his light for him, but forgot to turn it off (oops!).

The plants are doing very well though, much better then expected. The Java Ferns have thrown off some plantlets, and the crypt has produced 2 new leaves!

I have tried adding shrimp and snails to this tank but my betta is insane and spits them out of the bowl with great gusto. its very unerving to be hit in the hand with a wet dead shrimp while your typing away....


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

> its very unerving to be hit in the hand with a wet dead shrimp while your typing


OK it could be because it is late, or it could be cause I am slightly disturbed, but I simply can't help but get a good chuckle out of that.

Kelly


----------



## aqua art (Feb 19, 2003)

I have started a aquarium cleaning biz here in Jackson MS. Sometimes when I have an interested client, I give them a 1/2 gal bowl / a betta and a small low light plant. they have been deal makers and I love getting new people started. So far each plant and fish have done well. I believe the plant and betta help balance the environment for the other.
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## madpiano (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello

You have just given me an idea. I allways wanted to have a fish tank at work, but I have no access to any power plugs where I sit. Our desks are quite small as well, but we are sitting in round pods with a raised middle area. I could easily put a fish bowl up there (would make water changes easier as well). Can I keep a Fishbowl with no artificial light (we are near a window) ? Would an Anubia or Java Fern Grow in there ?


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't know about yall but mine seems to thrive. Of course it is unnerving not able to really mess it with it much. (I am suppose to be working I think....) but I have even made Dwarf Saggiteria grow in low light conditions. 

Ray


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

Wow is that the same bowl you had a couple of weeks ago. It looks really nice. I can see what you do for a living too...LOL.. I am really gonna have to post some of mine. I am quite proud but I had toss a bunch of the cacombas as it was taking over the tank.


----------

